# Way to sublimate to create business cards?



## tkaboris (Dec 19, 2010)

I am currently printing business cards on syntethic paper, that are then laminated, so it is plastic cards. 

I wanted to explore sublimation because of its photographic quality and ability to create products on anything.

So Can somebody guide me what is needed to start sublimating business cards that are photo quality, print on both sides? It obviously has to be credit card thickness.

I have read enough about tshirts mugs etc, but i am stuck on business cards. Wondering if it is at all posible? 
I have searched for credit card size blanks to print on both sides and havent found any. Is there a company that can custom die cut?

What printer? heat press? paper?

Thanks


----------



## tkaboris (Dec 19, 2010)

I understand that i cant sublimate on plastic card, because its plastic, too hot, is there an alternative to sublimate on both sides?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure that sublimation is a great idea for business cards...reason is that the sublimation process put the image into the polymer coating...but since it is a coating, it can scratch easily and not look very good. However you can get coated metal in the size of business cards...probably around 50 cents each


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

GO to Quickprinters.com and type in what your looking for which I was going to get you the information
I was told I can't, because somehow I was told I was offering my services to you. You can get the same effect with using high gloss uv coating.

Good luck


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

MRPRINTER said:


> GO to Quickprinters.com and type in what your looking for which I was going to get you the information
> I was told I can't, because somehow I was told I was offering my services to you. You can get the same effect with using high gloss uv coating.
> 
> Good luck


That is interesting - there are people that offer their services on this forum on a daily basis.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There is thin plastic like material available that allows you to print on both sides. We actually print on both sides at the same time. One side is matte and one glossy. I am not sure how a photo would print at that small of size. I will try it tomorrow and report back.


----------



## tkaboris (Dec 19, 2010)

quickprinters.com is not working at the moment. 
So i need to apply uv coating on top of what? What applicaiton? subtrace 

The one glossy one matte will not work, it has to be both glossy. I am printing 12 thumbnail pictures on one credit card size, so quality have to be super. I never worked with sublimation printers, but laser printers do not print photo quality yet. So i am hoping ricoh or epson will do a good job.

i have a sample from conde, an image printed on aluminum with dyetrans gx printers, quality is super. I was told quality will be better on hard surfaces, such as aluminum, rather then on fibergloss plastic. Is that true?


----------



## tkaboris (Dec 19, 2010)

On-line Jerseys said:


> There is thin plastic like material available that allows you to print on both sides. We actually print on both sides at the same time. One side is matte and one glossy. I am not sure how a photo would print at that small of size. I will try it tomorrow and report back.


Are you printing with sublimation? on what printers? on what plastic? regular PVC?
I tried fargo HD printer, they are not photo quality.


----------



## tkaboris (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is my issue,
i am printing on matte syntetic paper. There is no synthetic paper that is glossy on both sides. (may be some one knows) so and after lamination, the images turn kind of dull looking(matte + lamination). So when i see this sample from conde image on alluminum with super quality, i am interested in sublimation.

I can laminate photo paper because its die cut at the end and it can peel off, where you cant separate laminated synthetic paper.

So i assume after sublimation apply gloss uv coating?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you have to sublimate on polymer coated materials ...not paper/cardstock and UV coating do not work well with sublimation. I think trying to do sublimation on business cards is a process not viable at this time


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

You could get coated aluminum sublimate that and have it cut, but reading what you stated I am not sure why you don't just go with printed plastics. It would be far easier and sounds like it would accomplish your goal.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I do my on aluminum, using DigitalGrafx Aluminum. Great vendor, always in stock, quick and cheap shipping!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If you sublimate on Mates you can cut them out and stick them onto paper/cardboard for business cards. Conde and bestblanks both sell mates.


----------



## tkaboris (Dec 19, 2010)

lben said:


> If you sublimate on Mates you can cut them out and stick them onto paper/cardboard for business cards. Conde and bestblanks both sell mates.


YEs, but conde only sells matte for one side. 
I have a synthetic paper, not polymer coated. I assume there is no way to sublimate onto the paper?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I got my Mates sublimatable one sided paper from bestblanks. It is peelable like contact paper but the printable side is sublimatable.


----------

